# Iseki TL4000



## awakelin (Jul 14, 2015)

I am looking for a tractor and the father of someone at work has an Iseki TL4000 for sale. I have searched the web and can't seem to find any information about this model. Can anyone tell me anything about this tractor and if I would be able to get parts for it if I purchase it.


----------

